# Affordable film schools in Europe?



## CensoredWordF (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, is there such a thing? What I mean by affordable, say less than or around 5000 euros a year? 
Any schools that are of quality and good reputation, good schools that you would care to recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 27, 2019)

There's a good new article on the site about this:









						The 12 Best International Film Schools
					

The best film schools outside of the US



					www.filmschool.org


----------

